# Tactical Athlete Seminar



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Jeff Martone, Senior RKCTM and Tactical StrengthTM Instructor, is the best selling author of "Hand to Hand Kettlebell Drills: vol. I & II", "Power Behind the Punch: Kettlebell Conditioning for Boxers", and "Tactical Athlete Pull-up System". Jeff is a full-time defensive tactics, firearms and Special Response Team instructor. He was the first to implement kettlebells into a federal law enforcement agency.

Jeff Martone will be conducting a 2 day Tactical Athlete Seminar in Revere Massachusetts on July 20 and 21 2005.

The seminar will be one day of all grind/slow strength lifs to 
include deadlifts, pull ups, presses, grip work, core and more. On the 
second day Jeff will cover all the high repetition KB lifts to include very basic H2H drills.

A must for the law enforcement or military professional.

Anyone interested please contact Trooper Kurt Vied,RKC at 978-836-8500 [email protected] or visit Jeff's website at www.tacticalathlete.com

Get harder, faster, & stronger training only minutes per day using minimal equipment. Experience the difference for yourself. If you are serious about officer survival, you won't want to miss out on this cutting-edge course.

Reviews from Lee County SWAT
May, 2005 
Tactical Athlete Workshop

"The exercises are more natural to tactical movements. Good training for all around strength. Minimum time, maximum benefit. Less equipment, more options." 
-Sgt. Brad Hamilton

"Learn how make better use of the strength you already have".

"Much more 'mission oriented' to what we experience on a daily basis. Outstanding course! Instructor is very personable and obviously "practices what he preaches." 
-Lt. Jeff Brown

"Implementing the exercises in actual movement we use in SWAT, maintaining our 'always' ready attitude. Using the whole- body instead of isolation."

"The stretches were very useful, and the dead lifts. Anything dealing with strength pertains to our job. I like the way the kettlebells hit all your muscles."

o	Deadlifts - I used to do them but it hurt my back, now I know why.
o	The pull ups are very effective the way Jeff teaches them.
o	The basic kettlebell drills are good and provide a good foundation to start with.
o	Stretches - better than what I was doing.
o	The instructor is very knowledgable and approachable 
- Deputy Chris Nyce

"This course is more advanced and less time consuming. (Instructor is) great, has passion.
Better Strength, Endurance, Joint Strength, better stability. No soreness!"

"Outstanding course. Better than any (other PT) course I have attended."

"Very relevant in showing different way to keep fit."

"Increases overall mission fitness."

"Improves your&#8230;strength, coordination, speed, concentration, flexibility."

"Jeff is great. He believes in what he does and has a great way of getting his information across."
-Sgt. Lee County Sheriffs


----------

